# L245DT compensator



## Jessicaccrouse (Sep 15, 2019)

Does anyone know where the compensator for the hydraulics is located on an l245dt? My tractor seems to be losing compression... hydraulics work but everything is slow and don't work well. If you've had a similar issue, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

When you first start the tractor are the hydraulics the best they are all day? And as you use the system, do they get slower and weaker? If so you are needing a pump.


----------



## Jessicaccrouse (Sep 15, 2019)

rhino said:


> When you first start the tractor are the hydraulics the best they are all day? And as you use the system, do they get slower and weaker? If so you are needing a pump.


Thank you for responding! No it's the same the whole time it runs.


----------

